# Golden Ret./Chow Mix-Looks Golden at Carroll County Dog Pound-Ohio



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I e-mld. Stop the Suffering, Golden Endings, Grinn, and another GR Rescue in Ohio.

# 16 Sparky URGENT
Dog



URGENT!!


Carroll County Dog Pound
Carrollton, OH
330-627-4244
[email protected] 


Golden Retriever,Chow Chow Mix

Size: Large
Age: Adult
Gender: Male
ID: 

Notes: Sparky is 6 years old. Available for a limited time from the Carroll County Dog Pound, 2185 Kensington Rd. NE, Route 9, Carrollton, Ohio 44615. Located southeast of the Akron/Canton area. Please call the dog warden at 330-627-4244 for further details. The pound is open Monday-Friday, 9-5, except holidays. The adoption fee is $10 for dogs and $14 for puppies and includes the dog license which will be mailed to you. Dogs at the pound are strays and surrenders and are not health or temperament checked. Any dog from any pound can be infected with parvo or other contagious diseases and should be isolated from your pets at home until examined or tested by a vet. The pound does not vaccinate dogs. Young puppies receive a parvo shot. If you adopt a puppy who has been vaccinated it should not be given another parvo vaccination for at least two weeks. For information on parvo, please consult a veterinarian. The breeds listed are only our best guess. The dogs are photographed and posted by volunteers who make no claims as to the temperament, breed, age or sex of any dog listed. Please be respectful to the warden and his staff as it is their cooperation that makes posting these photos possible. Adoptions and rescues are first come, first served. The pound is not able to comply with requests to hold dogs. Thank you. Please check out the ShelterCare banner on our homepage for pet health insurance offers. Spaying and neutering offers your pet many health and behavior benefits and lessens the over population of homeless animals who must be euthanized at shelters!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Petfinder PetNotes


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sparky-Very Sad...*

Sparky-So Sad 


Sparky was Put to Sleep.

So Sad.   :no: 

"Sparky, he almost made it, but got nasty with Min on the truck - Very Sad Sparky didn't know they were trying to help him - he didn't make it either."


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh how very sad I am so sorry. That is just awful.


----------

